# Ruger Unveils the New 15+1 Capacity Security-380 Pistol



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ruger Unveils the New 15+1 Capacity Security-380 Pistol*



> If you thought 30 Super Carry was all set to dethrone or kill .380 ACP, you’d be wrong because Ruger has just announced the latest addition to their handgun lineup. The new Ruger Security-380 pistol is a 15+1 capacity carry pistol featuring Ruger’s Lite Rack system which includes design features to allow for easier slide manipulations. Ruger calls the design of the Security-380 pistol “_full-featured, ideally sized, and modestly priced.”_











Ruger Unveils the New 15+1 Capacity Security-380 Pistol


Ruger has just announced its latest addition to its pistol lineup, the Security-380. A 15+1 full-featured, ideally sized and modestly priced carry gun.




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, not a bad looking gun, but these manufacturers are starting to confuse me a bit. The Security 9 and 9c are already fairly soft shooting guns, and in 9mm Luger...like the little .380 Auto, but why would they make this?

Maybe for people who have issues with recoil? 9mm is expensive enough these days, and .380 ACP is even more. I wonder why they did this?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would imagine the recoil is even softer?

I have previously had tiny 380s, which kick a lot. And, the Beretta Cheetahs recoil more than a 9mm, with the blowback design.

I've never shot a larger 380 with a locked breach design. But, I've heard from others that they do kick less.

It is the price of 380 ammo that keeps me away from 380s, other than the Riger LCP I already have.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I would imagine the recoil is even softer?
> 
> I have previously had tiny 380s, which kick a lot. And, the Beretta Cheetahs recoil more than a 9mm, with the blowback design.
> 
> ...


And even easier to rack.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Saw a video for it on the Ruger forum. Seems as many are welcoming the gun because of the extremely "lite rack". Which I believe is something that is needed for a few of us older tender-handed dudes. I will definitely give it a look-see. 
I did read or see in the video where one guy pointed out that it has a slide lock near the rear of the slide to lock it for holstering. If that is the case?- that may require some additional training as I can see that being a potential issue with some of the older more forgetful folk (like me  ). Not at all downing the gun- as I may would be interested.
It weighs 20 oz empty


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Well, not a bad looking gun, but these manufacturers are starting to confuse me a bit. The Security 9 and 9c are already fairly soft shooting guns, and in 9mm Luger...like the little .380 Auto, but why would they make this?
> 
> Maybe for people who have issues with recoil? 9mm is expensive enough these days, and .380 ACP is even more. I wonder why they did this?


I believe they are following S&W and Walther to cater to new female shooters.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Also a good choice for old guys like me that have arthritis in my hands and have a harder time racking my 1911. I love the Bersa Thunder Plus 15 round .380, fun to shoot and easy on my hands plus it eats all my hand-loads to keep it cheaper to shoot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wirenut said:


> I believe they are following S&W and Walther to cater to new female shooters.


Yeah, probably. I would have one myself, if I had cash to blow, but don't shoot a lot of .380 due to the cost.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

A 9mm handgun with 15 rounds is contra-indicated to common sense. Get a Nine with a Spine. There are EZ rack nines out there.
Another Merlin the Magician Boutique "gun."


----------



## bnolsen (Jul 10, 2017)

I saw honest outlaws (?) video where one of his magazines exploded when dropped during a mag change and the pistol also kept on failing to lock back. I'm afraid ruger really screwed this one up unless they do something about those mags or a 3rd party manufacturer steps in.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Appears to be like attempting to put Cadillac features into a Volkswagen.
By the Cadillac for the extra bucks.
Do we really need a 15 .380?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Well, not a bad looking gun, but these manufacturers are starting to confuse me a bit. The Security 9 and 9c are already fairly soft shooting guns, and in 9mm Luger...like the little .380 Auto, but why would they make this?
> 
> Maybe for people who have issues with recoil? 9mm is expensive enough these days, and .380 ACP is even more. I wonder why they did this?


Because marketing says it will sell.
I'm not a 9MM fan, but .380 is a very last resort round for a lot of reasons, and you really don't get much recoil reduction for the anemic firepower.
I really like the Security9. It checks a lot of boxes, even though it is a 9. If they made it in 40, I'd have purchased one a long time before I did.
Lots of folks like the SA of the Security, so it may be a seller.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I like it looks great but I still I would go with the Bersa firestorm if I wanted a 380 I don’t know want the price is Bersa can be had for under 3 hundred


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

Good looking gun, just wouldn't buy it in a 380


----------

